# hi everyone!



## saphireillusions (Jan 8, 2005)

I really have very little to say, I just stumbled across this site and thought it would be a great resource for a lot of the work I do. A little background and then I shall stop boring all of you wonderful people

I am currently a junior in highschool, I work with three community theater companies, and two highschools, at a rate of about 10 shows a year, so these are basically the shows i've worked on and the positions ive held for the past year and a half. 

artistic director: joseph and the technicolor dream coat, oklahoma, the music man, 42nd street, sweeney todd(currently working on this show), goodnight my angel, merrily we roll along, the last five years, suessical

technical director: nine girls, jb, caine mutiny court martial, sunday in the park with george, godspell, sideshow, the shape of things

student director: as it is in heaven(currently working on this show), red noses

mmkay, so that was terribly boring, but thank you to all of you for keeping up a great site I'm looking forward to getting to know this site!


----------



## producer (Jan 9, 2005)

not as boring as you'd think. 
I'm impressed. want a job? jk. i'm looking for one myself so i couldnt give you one. Well welcome to CB and hopefully welcome wagon 1 and 2 will be along shortly. I hope to see you on here alot.


----------



## Mayhem (Jan 9, 2005)

Welcome to Control Booth. The only way that we get bored is through not having enough questions to answer or topics to discuss.

I look forward to seeing you around the site.

Cheers!


----------



## saphireillusions (Jan 9, 2005)

thank you both! im glad to be here, and not much to be impressed by, just trying to get enough experience to be successful in the future, im sure you all know the drill.


----------



## SketchyCroftPpl (Jan 9, 2005)

Thats alot of shows for a junior. My school only does 4 a year and there are hardly any places around where I live that hire student techs to do anything. I'll have to look more into that though.
~Nick


----------



## saphireillusions (Jan 9, 2005)

yeah, im very lucky to live in an area that has so many companies that i can work with


----------



## Too_Tall (Jan 9, 2005)

very lucky, we only have openings for h.s. techies to do work with middle/elementry schools and that just sucks


----------



## Peter (Jan 12, 2005)

Wow! That's an impressive list! 

My school only does one show per year! In the past, the Middle School that shares the building with the HS i am in did a play too, but the past few years they havent. This year was really weird, but also good, The HS Drama department actually managed to pull off a winter play, although it was only a 13 or so minute long one act play. 

Welcome to CB.com! 

--the "unofficial" welcome wagon (part 2)


----------

